# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Savi (29. Juni 2012)

Huhu 

ich habe noch nie Diablo gespielt und würde es nun gerne einmal testen.
Über einen Gästepass per PN würde ich mich riesig freuen! 

Vielen Dank schonmal und liebe Grüße


----------

